# Sweet and Sour Chicken Wings



## Constance (Sep 2, 2005)

Sweet and Sour Chicken Wings

Ingredients:
•	35-40 chicken drumettes 
•	Garlic powder 
•	Salt (optional) 
•	1/2 c. cornstarch 
Sauce: 
•	3/4 c. brown sugar 
•	1/4 c. pineapple juice 
•	1 tbsp. soy sauce 
•	1/2 tsp. salt 
•	1/2 c. rice vinegar 
•	4 tbsp. ketchup 
•	1 tsp. MSG (optional) 
Directions: 
1.	Combine the sauce ingredients in a saucepan and simmer 15-20 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
2.	Clean and wash the chicken drumettes and lay out on wax paper or paper towels. Sprinkle with salt and garlic powder. Allow to dry for 15-30 minutes. 
3.	Place 1/2 cup cornstarch in a plastic or paper bag. Add a few pieces of chicken at a time, and shake the bag until the pieces are well coated. Repeat until all pieces are coated. 
4.	Dip the coated pieces of chicken in a beaten egg mixture and fry in peanut oil (very hot) until brown. 
5.	When the chicken is browned, place in a baking dish. Pour half of the sauce over the chicken and bake for 1/2 hour at 350 degrees Fahrenheit. 
6.	Turn chicken and add the remaining sauce. Bake for an additional half hour. 
7.	Remove from oven and sprinkle with sesame seeds and bake for 5 more minutes.


----------



## licia (Sep 2, 2005)

I suppose it could be made with chicken tenders?  I've never seen the allure of wings - too much bone - too little meat.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 2, 2005)

I agree licia.  

This sounds great!


----------



## auntdot (Sep 2, 2005)

Instead of wings we often use thighs.  They are much cheaper and have more meat.


----------



## Constance (Sep 2, 2005)

You could use any part you want, as long as the pieces are small. 
Thighs would be delicious, Auntdot...that's my favorite piece of chicken.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 4, 2005)

> Instead of wings we often use thighs. They are much cheaper and have more meat.


 Me too, Aunt Dot, well most of the time. Occasionally you really want the aesthetics of chicken wings.

Skip the MSG, and this one gets a big thumbs-up from me


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 4, 2005)

It's great over the whole chicken. Just made it a couple weeks ago. Almost same recipe.


----------

